# Coda's Kittens



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

3 boys 2 girls (I think), one red/cream and white boy 94g, one blue and white boy 85g, one blue silver (?) tabby and white boy (breech) 91g, one very pale girl 93g, and another very pale girl (breech) 64g. Colours and sexes are liable to change a) as they dry out and b) cos I tend to get sexes wrong initially sometimes. She started at 7am and finished about 11am - not too bad for a first time mum and in the daytime too!:thumbup: I did four cords, she did one.

Will go get piccies once mum is cleaned up a bit - messy this birthing business.


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

ah - congratulations! You must be so relieved that all went well


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Congratulations on your new babies Coda  Well done human mum :thumbup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

you can just make them out here - a bit camouflaged on Coda.
l-r
blue sepia and white boy, cream and white boy, both girls together -poss both blue mink(can't quite tell), and then blue? poss brown silver sepia tabby and white boy.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Congratulations, they look so tiny, cant wait to see pictures of them growing up, beautiful._


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cuteness! Did you get any of the colours you were hoping for? (can't remember what you said now )


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

no - I fancied a black tortie mink smoke with white - def didn't get that.


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh well... still, KITTENS! :001_wub: 

Looking forward to seeing them grow :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh they are just gorgeous Spid - congrats to you and Coda x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

They look beautiful - looking forward to seeing them grow too. I am intrigued by the colour descriptions.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

they are beautiful, glad all went well.:thumbup:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness congratulations and well done lovely Coda. It seems only 5 mins since you found out she was actually pregnant.
This has really cheered me up!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

YAY...congrats great sizes there lovely range of colours ooh which one will you keep  well done coda what a girl..:thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

well done coda clever girl. now why do mine always have them at 2am.
my girl says 3 cheers for coda.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like the two girls might be colour points (hence very pale - I didn't twig to begin with) - I don't want a colourpoint  - you can't show colourpoint RagaMuffins - hmmmm, don't know if I will keep one - had the natural (brown) mink tabby been a girl she would have been a possible keeper. Maybe I sexed them wrong! I'll check next weigh in.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ive always wanted a ragamuffin as a pet only of course. maybe once they are a little older you may have sexed them wrong, fingers crossed.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Is there a possibility that the 'not showing the cp's' rule may change over time? You do know if they are cp's then i will be in love.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

do they look owt like this now there dryer?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

And i always can tell the boys from the off but sometimes new born girls look like boys to me but by a week old i think your mind will defo be made up.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It is unlikely that the no cps in showing rules will change within the next 5 -10 years (to stop a ragaMuffin Ragdoll mixup / confusion etc.) - Yep they look like cps now they are dry and fluffier. I don't know why it skipped my mind? SHe was only going to have sepias, minks or cps and I knew that. It was obviously the excitement of it all. Fairly sure the natural tabby is a boy though  . I don't have masses of space so it has to be the right girl to stay.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I See,what makes a ragamuffin..raggdoll and what? i take it its the raggdoll side where the cp's came from


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

The story of the RagaMuffin begins with an accident. During the 1960s, Ann Baker, a Persian breeder, developed a friendship with a neighbour who fed and cared for a colony of feral cats. A car struck one of these cats, named Josephine, who had previously given birth to wild kittens. After Josephine returned to health, she delivered a litter of kittens that impressed people with their sweetness and sociability. Although any difference in temperament could be explained by natural variation or having different fathers, a highly unscientific theory, that the accident somehow accounted for the kittens docile nature persists to this day. Baker gathered as many of Josephine's kittens as possible and began breeding to preserve the wonderful personality of these cats that went as limp as a rag doll when cuddled. She gave the cats the angelic name Cherubim. The most well-known of Josephine's random-bred offspring were Buckwheat, a black shorthair female who resembled a Burmese, and Daddy Warbucks, a male with Birman-like points (dark face, ears, tail and legs) and mitts (white paws). Many of the Cherubim had points and mitts, but others came in a rainbow of solid colors and bi-color variations. Baker called these non-pointed and non-mitted cats Miracle Ragdolls. Determined to direct the progress of her Cherubim cats, Baker developed strict rules for anyone wishing to breed them. She alone knew the ancestry of each cat and made all breeding decisions. In 1967, a group split away from Baker's control, taking their cats to mainstream registries to show and make their own breeding choices. They chose to call their cats Ragdolls and to breed only pointed cats in three patterns. Bitter over this defection, Baker took steps to exert greater control over the development of "her" breed. She set up her own registry, the International Ragdoll Cat Association, and required all her breeders to register only with her. Baker patented the name Ragdoll for use only with cats of her breeding and registry. Catteries were franchised and paid royalties for each kitten sold. For more than 20 years, Baker's program continued, with Cherubim breeders relatively content to enjoy raising the kittens while allowing Baker to make marketing and breeding decisions. Eventually, even her loyal group developed misgivings about Baker, who struggled to keep a healthy cattery while handling the responsibilities of the registry. Her stories about the breed's origin grew increasingly strange, linking them to extraterrestrials and human-gene-implantation experiments. By 1993 a group of breeders including Janet Klarmann, Curt Gehm and Kim Clark persuaded Baker to retire and planned to take over management of the association. After a few months, however, Baker refused to relinquish control. Regretfully, the group voted to leave IRCA and seek recognition with established registries.

As their cats included all colors and patterns and they signed contracts not to use the Ragdoll name, the first crisis focused on what to call the cats, in the process of submitting a standard to American Cat Fanciers' Association. Klarmann credits Curt Gehm of Liebling Cats in Virginia with the choice of "RagaMuffin" because they came from the endearing little urchin cats of Riverside. The M is capitalized "because they're big huggable, loveable Muffins," says Janet Klarmann, who operates Encore Cattery. The new name stuck and in May 2001 the cats gained championship recognition. The American Association of Cat Enthusiasts, United Feline Organization and Cat Fanciers' Federation also recognize the breed.


Sorry - shamelessly copied from my website -


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lol yes was just on your website reading it thanx so really raggdolls and ragamuffins are same breed? a bit like explaining siamese and orientals (spelling?)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> lol yes was just on your website reading it thanx so really raggdolls and ragamuffins are same breed? a bit like explaining siamese and orientals (spelling?)


Yes essentially - expect that as time has gone on their breed standards have differed slightly. So there are slight differences in head shape etc. And the RagaMuffin is the only breed where temperament is mentioned in the breed standard too.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

oh and have you told your OH yet? whats he say?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

He's cool . Came home at lunchtime to see them. He will like the cream boy.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Yes essentially - expect that as time has gone on their breed standards have differed slightly. So there are slight differences in head shape etc. And the RagaMuffin is the only breed where temperament is mentioned in the breed standard too.


that anne woman dint do any favors for the gene pool did she


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> He's cool . Came home at lunchtime to see them. He will like the cream boy.


did he arrh bless see they are interested really lol my oh leaves it all to me but when we get babies i have to warn him no peeking ha ha


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

spid said:


> Looks like the two girls might be colour points (hence very pale - I didn't twig to begin with) - I don't want a colourpoint  - you can't show colourpoint RagaMuffins - hmmmm, don't know if I will keep one - had the natural (brown) mink tabby been a girl she would have been a possible keeper. Maybe I sexed them wrong! I'll check next weigh in.


.....logs into Expedia.....books flight......visits Spid......takes those two colourpoints right off of her hands (legally of course, no catnapping....this time )........brings home fluffballs much to the family's joy and surprise....

How I wish........


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Anytime . . . anytime . . . . but do give it a few weeks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> did he arrh bless see they are interested really lol my oh leaves it all to me but when we get babies i have to warn him no peeking ha ha


He's actually really good with the cats - cuddles them, comes to shows etc, has his views on what colours patterns to go for etc. He's lovely


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I need to get my passport updated anyway.....so by the time they're ready, I'll be too! 

Forgot in my daydreaming to say they look beautiful and congratulations to you and Coda!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Now that you're done with it, please can I have what's left of the whiskey? Reading this this morning has made me feel almost sick with nerves! Can't believe I have all this coming in the next few days!

Last night, it wasn't me who had the horrible dreams. The housemate woke me up with, "Carly! You gotta come quick! Millie just Meowed and then went behind the sofa!" Very sweet, but bearing in mind that I had to be up for work at 5 and this was 12:30 and she was just chatting to him and asking him to come look at the wonderful nest she'd made, I wasn't the happiest bunny ever! That started the nerves off all over again of course.

So glad to hear you can rest easy now.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous babies congrats!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You'll be great Carly! 

Revised colours

boy - natural sepia classic tabby with white
boy - cream and white
boy - blue sepia (poss self) with white
girl - blue mink tabby with white
girl - colourpoint 

any of these could be silver too


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

congratulations - they are gorgeous. glad it all went well


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the gorgeous kittens Spid :001_wub::001_wub: And a big well done to Coda :thumbup: especially for the convenient time of giving birth


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

:thumbup: Congratulations Spid and Coda on your beautiful kittens :thumbup:

Look forward to hearing all about them seeing them grow


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations Spid - what gorgeous kittens, well done Coda :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats to both you and Coda, Spid! The kits are absolutely beautiful and she's slap-bang on her due date too!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations, well done to Coda. What a civilised time to give birth, my last queen mangaged 11.58pm until 6am - I was lest accurate with the timing of the last kitten as my eyes had stopped functioning by ten. I think a blue mink tabby with white girl sounds lovely, perhaps she'll pursuade you to change your plans.

At least you can tell them apart. I had 7 colourpoints born a week ago and they are all likely to be seal points.

Looking forward to updates


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Alaskacat said:


> Congratulations, well done to Coda. What a civilised time to give birth, my last queen mangaged 11.58pm until 6am - I was lest accurate with the timing of the last kitten as my eyes had stopped functioning by ten. I think a blue mink tabby with white girl sounds lovely, perhaps she'll pursuade you to change your plans.
> 
> At least you can tell them apart. I had 7 colourpoints born a week ago and they are all likely to be seal points.
> 
> Looking forward to updates


Trouble is she won't add anything I don't already have - i.e. Coda is a blue mink silver tortie tabby with white (carrying sepia and cp) - it's hard though - they are gorgeous! Especially now they are dry and non slimy. The natural sepia would be different or what I was after a black smoke tortie (mink or sepia) with white. Maybe next time.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwwwww they are all gorgeous!:001_wub:
Sorry to hear that you didn't get your colour though


----------

